# from my email



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

UNCLASSIFIED


Gentlemen,

My name is CPT Robert Holcroft, commander of B/4-227 Attack Reconnaissance Battalion out of Fort Hood, TX. Our unit just arrived in Baghdad, Iraq and conducted a handover with 4ID. I found a pen set that you had made for troopers overseas and I was very impressed. The pen has a .308 round on it and looks really sharp. Just wanted to say thank you for your support. 

-CPT Rob Holcroft


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job, penmakers. The Thanks You's make it all worth it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

those are the good emails


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

God bless him and I hope it reminds him that there are people here who appreciate the sacrfice he is making.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

That is one of the pens that Lynne sent to the 4th ID guys. I guess they figured if you left them for the next bunch then they don't get 5 fingered by the Customs guys.

Trying to get the email addy for Capt Rob Holcroft so we can get some more over there for his guys and gals.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Find out T and we will get more sent over. They fly the longbows
http://pao.hood.army.mil/1stcavdiv/units/1acb/4-227/4-227.htm


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Find out T and we will get more sent over. They fly the longbows
> http://pao.hood.army.mil/1stcavdiv/units/1acb/4-227/4-227.htm


 Roger WILCO


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I am sitting in the airport in Houston for a 4 hour layover and leave for Tokyo and then Bangkok at the moment. Today finally arrived. However, when I get back in hopefully 3 weeks, I will be more than willing to make and send a few more if needed. I don't do the cartridge pends, hwoever,I can make a few more inlay pens and some others possibly. You guys take care and will be trying to monitor here when possible. These military guys are awsome.

Dale,


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Neat email, guys... Charles, let us know when you make contact and count me in for whatever you/they need..

Dale..you be keerful there in Bangkok..Lotsa doin's going on over there...


and...bill...the link don't work for me.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Neat email, guys... Charles, let us know when you make contact and count me in for whatever you/they need..
> 
> Dale..you be keerful there in Bangkok..Lotsa doin's going on over there...
> 
> and...bill...the link don't work for me.


Will do Jim. The link worked yesterday for me but not today, guess I broke it.

Dale the bullet pens will be let into the country but when the guys tried to take them home the customs guys "appropriated" them. So in the future we will send only non-bullet pens incountry. There will be a package sent to your casa awaiting your return.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

4/227 site is down

here is a history of them
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4th_Battalion,_227th_Aviation_Regiment


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Keep us posted - be glad to whip out some more.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep me in the loop. No cartridge pens..HMMMMM Maybe some good ole South Texas Whitetail on gun metal will be ok for our Soldiers... I am in let me know what you need.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Sent an email out to the Captain to get the make up and number of pens for his unit. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm good for a few.





FishBone


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Flat Fish said:


> God bless him and I hope it reminds him that there are people here who appreciate the sacrfice he is making.


God Bless all of em


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Fellas, I've been out for a while, but count me in on this one. Sorry I missed the last one. I've got several .30-06 brass drilled already and would be glad to share.... Just let me know


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Will do Jim. The link worked yesterday for me but not today, guess I broke it.
> 
> Dale the bullet pens will be let into the country but when the guys tried to take them home the customs guys "appropriated" them. So in the future we will send only non-bullet pens incountry. There will be a package sent to your casa awaiting your return.


Thanks, I appreciate any thing comming in the mail, other than bills. Look forward to seeing it. I'm in Bangkok and don't worry Tort, I won't be anywhere near the troubles going on over here. A van taked mre tomorrow to the location 2 hours south of Bangkok and right on the Gulf of Thailand. I will send some pics if interested. Hope plant starts up well and get to come home early. Looked forward to first trip, but this one was dreaded. Oh well, only one more to go after this but not sure when that one will be. You guys take care and will miss turing something on my new mustard machine.

Dale


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now that is the kind of emails I like to hear about!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Looks like y'all got some work to do*



> Sir,Thank you for the email. My troopers would love a shipment of yourpens. I have 36 men, 0 women in the company. We are all attackhelicopter pilots and crew chiefs and I guarantee the men will love yourwarrior pens. Thank you for your support of our nations warfighters. Respectfully,ROBERT S. HOLCROFTCPT, AVCommanding


This is the return email I got. I would say no bullet case pens this time, since the customs guys tended to "appropriate" them last time. Everything else should be good to go. PM me for my address if you want to send them or to set up a pick up meeting. Either way works for me. If you send them to Tortuga then I can do a drive by on him at his double wide.
If anybody needs some deer antlers sound of I got some just waiting to be turned.

This unit is out of Ft Hood.


----------

